# Dump air recirculating into tank?



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if its even possible or worth it? I was thinking of just hooking up the 2 dump ports on my easy manifold back into my tank. It would stop the waste of air so I can get a little more play with my system before my single compressor kicks on. I know its not going to be a dramatic difference but every little bit helps no? 
The only concern I have is the tank over filling, but I think I could just get a 145psi safety fitting and once the air reached that it would just dump the rest out. 
Anyone ever done this? Is it worth it or just a waste? 




_Modified by Jester2893 at 11:10 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not going to work.
If you hook your dumps up to the tank, you are just going to raise your car up more when you hit them. The pressure in your tank is greater than the pressure in your bags, so it will just move air to the lower pressure area.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

could u put in some sort of check valve? i know this is pretty impossible or else more people would do it.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_could u put in some sort of check valve? i know this is pretty impossible or else more people would do it. 

Still not going to work. Tank pressure 145-175psi > Bag pressure 30psi-60psi.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_could u put in some sort of check valve? i know this is pretty impossible or else more people would do it. 


Yea figured that is why I couldn't find anything when searching.
Oh well, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Theres a guy on s10forums.com who rigged up a system so when he dumps, it builds pressure behind the inlet to the compressors. Sort of like forced induction for the compressors. Cut his fill times in half.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

it would work untill the pressue in the compressor is higher than the pressure in the bags. wouldn't let you completely air out


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

its been done on trucks heres a link to his build thread
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...60181/


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (F4UH8TRS)*

crazy read/build!!!















Executions kinda ehhhh, but idea is flawless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Mini Trucks Make me feel bad about myself those guys blow us out of the water when is comes to air ride


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_it would work untill the pressue in the compressor is higher than the pressure in the bags. wouldn't let you completely air out


x2


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Dump air recirculating into tank? (Jester2893)*

I was thinking about this the other day and I came up with something like this to re-circulate the air from the dump valves into a supply tank that will feed the compressor with compressed air - which should speed up fill times to the main tank.

Here's what I came up with:








The 1-way valve to the atmosphere will ensure that the compressor doesn't get starved of air in case the supply tank is empty. In a perfect system with no air leaks you wouldn't need a 1-way valve as the system would be 100% closed. 
The diagram shows a 4-valve setup, but the principle design can be used on an 8-valve setup as well. 

Would something like this work?


_Modified by iamraymond at 4:14 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (F4UH8TRS)*

I just saw that build thread now..it's a bit confusing especially since the guy doesn't explain what he has done. Anyone care to explain that setup?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Dump air recirculating into tank? (iamraymond)*

After this post was created, I drew a similar drawing to yours. The valve to atmosphere is a nice touch I never thought of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder if the pump's air inlet is sealed? If not, a solenoid valve would need to be inline, to close the secondary tank to the pump's air inlet and only be activated when the pump turns on. Like you said, if it could be 100% sealed, can nitrogen be used?


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 1:44 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hrrrm


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_I just saw that build thread now..it's a bit confusing especially since the guy doesn't explain what he has done. Anyone care to explain that setup?

This is how I think it works. One tank will have lower psi than the other, which has the max psi. The dumped air goes to the lower psi tank making the fill time faster. When the tank with the higher psi gets low, the other tank becomes the supply. So the tanks switch roles between supply and return tank. But I know I'm wrong!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Dump air recirculating into tank? (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_I wonder if the pump's air inlet is sealed? If not, a solenoid valve would need to be inline, to close the secondary tank to the pump's air inlet and only be activated when the pump turns on. Like you said, if it could be 100% sealed, can nitrogen be used?_Modified by Aloha-boy at 1:44 PM 5-4-2010_

True, if the compressor intake isn't sealed (which I assumed it was) then you would need to add a solenoid valve to it. Then the pressure switch would be wired to do two things: 1)switch ON the compressor and 2) open compressor intake valve.
I don't have any experience with Nitrogen.. what is benefit is it to use pure nitrogen instead of air?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

so if both supply tank and main tank are full, you wont be able to air out?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I don't have experience with Nitrogen either, but I know the tire shops are offering a service to fill tires with nitrogen. I'm assuming it preserves the rubber??? 

f_399 - Yup, if both tanks are full, you won't be able to air out.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i ahve seen mini trucks with huge nitrogen bottles, i guess you just re-fill when its low

nitrogen is nice because it doest change density(or whatever its called) in different temps. not like air you will notice a difference in psi when its cold or warm


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm... In what situation would both the main tank and suppy tank be full at the same time? 
1) Fill main tank: the air from the supply tank will be exhausted, and compressed into the main tank. 
2) Fill bags: air from the main tank will be exhausted into the bags. 
3) Fill supply tank: exhaust the bags and the supply tank will be filled. 
4) Repeat step 1. 

Am I missing something? It sounds too easy


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

sounds like way too much work for what it's worth.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

DarkSideGTI said:


> sounds like way too much work for what it's worth.


 Maybe not... If this could work, smaller tanks could be used. Applications would be more compact.


----------

